# تكييف الهواء



## عمرتيتو (18 مارس 2008)

تكييف الهواء 
تكييف الهواء تكييف الهواء​هو التحكم الأوتوماتيكي في أربع متغيرات :- 
1- درجة حرارة الهواء 
2- رطوبة الهواء 
3- تنقية الهواء 
4- تحريك وتوزيع الهواء 
مع تهيئة ظروف مناخيه مريحة للإنسان والحيوان والنبات (الكائن الحي)

*ومن اشهر أنواع وتطبيقات تكييف الهواء أجهزة تكييف هواء الغرف (تكييف الشباك ) .*


*أنواع أجهزة تكييف هواء شباك :-*
حيث تنقسم إلى ثلاث أنواع 
1-مكيف شباكي تبريد فقط يديره ضاغط ويعمل بالفري ون
2-مكيف شباكي تبريد بالفري ون وتسخين عن طريق ملف كهربي 
3-مكيف شباكي تبريد وبسخيين بالفري ون حيث يحتوى على صمام رباعي يعكس الدورة ويعمل كأن المكيف تم قلبه حيث يعمل الملف الداخلي كمكثف في فصل الشتاء ومبخر في فصل الصيف .

*الدائرة الميكانيكية *
الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكيف الشباكي :-
تعمل مكيفات الهواء الشباكي بوسيط تبريد( فريون ( R22عند درجة حرارة تبخير لوسيط التبريد +4c لذلك يقوم المكيف بخفض درجة حرارة الهواء الدائر في الغرفة المراد تكييفها حوالي 11c 
والمكيف الشباكي يعمل بنظامين :- 
*أولا : نظام التبريد :-*
وهو عبارة عن دائرة تبريد تبخيري عادية تتكون من (ضاغط – مكثف –المجفف / المرشح – أنبوبة الشعرية – المبخر).
*ثانيا: نظام دوران الهواء :-* ويعمل أولا على إدارة الهواء الموجود بالغرفة عبر المبخر وذلك بمساعدة مروحة طاردة مركزية منخفضة الضوضاء. 
وثانيا سحب الهواء الخارجي ودفعة داخل جسم المكيف لتهوية الضاغط وتبريد المكثف وذلك بمساعدة المروحة المحورية المركبة على المكثف والمزودة بطوق عاكس بمحيط الريش .
*أولا: نظام التبريد :- *

*دائرة التبريد وتتكون دائرة التبريد من أربع أجزاء أساسيه كالتالي :-*



الضاغط المستخدم في أجهزة المكيف الشباكية هو من النوع المحكم الغلق الذي يكون فيه المحرك الكهربي موصل مباشرة مع عمود إدارة الضاغط بحيث يكون كل من المحرك الكهربي والجزء الميكانيكي موضوعان معا داخل جسم واحد مصنوع من الصلب المحكم الغلق ويملأ الجسم الموجود به المحرك والجزء الميكانيكي بالقدرة الكافية من الزيت اللازمة لعملية تزييت للأجزاء المتحركة وهذا الزيت لا يحتاج إلى تغيير أو إضافة كمية أخرى طوال فترة عمر الضاغط الافتراضي الذي يعمل بحالة جيدة .


*وظيفة الضاغط :-*
1- يعمل على سحب غاز مائع التبريد من المبخر وخفض ضغط المبخر إلى النقطة التي تصل عندها إلى درجة حرارة التبخير المطلوبة.

2- رفع ضغط بخار مائع التبريد ودفعة داخل المكثف.





هو ملف مكون من مجموعة مواسير نحاسية مرتبة بانتظام ومتصلة مع بعضها بواسطة كواع ومركب على هذه المواسير زعانف مصنوعة من الألمنيوم تعمل على سهولة فقد الحرارة من الملف إلى الهواء المحيط .

*وظيفة المكثف :-*
1- طرد الحرارة من غاز مائع التبريد وتحويل هذا الغاز إلى سائل .



هو انتفاخ نحاسي له فتحتان لدخول وخروج سائل مائع التبريد . وفى داخل هذا الانتفاخ توجد كرات من حبيبات السليكاجيل تمتص الرطوبة وأيضا يوجد مرشحات أحداهما له ثقوب صغيرة والأخرى له ثقوب أدق وهما يحصران كرات السليكاجيل بينتهما .

*وظيفة المجفف/ المرشح :-*
1- إزالة الرطوبة من دائرة التبريد 
2- تنقية وسيط التبريد من أي شوائب قبل دخول إلى الأنبوب الشعرية .



هي أنبوبة ذات قطر صغير مصنوعة من النحاس ولها طول محدد تصل بين مخرج المجفف ومدخل المبخر .

*وظيفة الأنبوبة الشعرية :-*
1- خفض ضغط مائع التبريد من ضغط المكثف المرتفع إلى ضغط المبخر المنخفض .




هو ملف تبريد الهواء وهو مكون من مجموعة مواسير نحاسية مرتبة بانتظام ومثبتة في إطار معدني ومتصلة مع بعضها بواسطة كواع ومركب على هذه المواسير زعانف مصنوعة من الألمنيوم تعمل على سهولة امتصاص الحرارة من الهواء المار على المبخر. 

*وظيفة المبخر:- *
1- تبخير مائع التبريد وتحوله إلى غاز نتيجة امتصاص الحرارة من الهواء المار خلال المبخر .
*عمل دائرة التبريد*​*تعمل على النحو التالي :-*
* يدخل سائل مائع التبريد إلى مواسير المبخر ويتبخر أثناء مروره بداخلها نتيجة امتصاص الحرارة من هواء الغرفة الذي تدفعه مروحة المبخر .

* يسحب الضاغط غاز مائع التبريد من المبخر ويرفع ضغطة لدفعة داخل المكثف 

* يدخل غاز مائع التبريد المضغوط الساخن إلى المكثف لطرد الحرارة منة إلى الهواء الذي تدفعه مروحة المكثف حول مواسير وزعانف المكثف . 
وبعد طرد الحرارة يتحول غاز مائع التبريد إلى سائل له ضغط مرتفع .

* يمر سائل مائع التبريد عب المجفف / المرشح ثم يدخل الى الأنبوبة الشعرية لينخفض ضغطة ليدخل إلى المبخر مرة أخرى لتبدأ دورة تبريد جديدة وتتكرر هذه العملية طوال فترة دوران الضاغط .


*ثانيا: نظام دوران الهواء :-*
يعمل هذا النظام على تبريد هواء الغرفة مع استبدال جزء منة بالهواء النقي الخارجي اللازم لتهوية الغرفة .
*عمل دورة الهواء*​*ويعمل على النحو التالي :-*
* تسحب مروحة المبخر هواء الغرفة عن طريق موجة الهواء الأمامي ليمر على مرشح الهواء لتنقية من الأتربة ثم يمر الهواء بعد ذلك على مواسير وزعانف المبخر لتبريده وأزاله الرطوبة منة .

*تسحب أيضا مروحة المبخر بعض الهواء الخارجي النقي عبر بوابة التهوية حيث يخلط هذا الهواء مع الهواء المكيف ويدفعه إلى الغرفة مرة أخرى عن طريق موجة الهواء المكيف .

* ولإخراج الهواء الفاسد يدفع جزء من الهواء المسحوب من الغرفة عبر بوابة أخراج الهواء الفاسد عن طريق مروحة المكثف التي تدفعه بالتالي عبر المكثف ثم إلى خارج الغرفة .

* وهناك مروحة المكثف التي تعمل على سحب الهواء الخارجي عن طريق موجهات على جسم المكيف الخارجي ودفعة على كلا من الضاغط والمكثف لتبريد كل منهم .
*الدائرة الكهربية لجهاز تكييف هواء غرف شباكي*
*وتتكون من :-*

1-محرك تيار متغير وجه واحد محكم القفل مع الضاغط .
2-متمم حماية 
3-ترموستات 
4-مكثف بدء لتحسين معامل الدوران لمحرك الضاغط .
5- مكثف تشغيل لتحسين معامل القدرة لتشغيل محرك الضاغط .
6-مروحة سرعتان لتحريك الهواء على المبخر ولتبريد المكثف .
7-مفتاح تحكم ذو ثلاث مواضع للتنسيق بين عمل الضاغط والمروحة .





































*الصمام العاكس لدورة التبريد*

وهو عبارة عن بلف كهربي يعمل عن طريق ملف كهربي بنظرية المجال المغناطيسي به قلب حديدي مثبت به أبرة وياي لرجوع الإبرة وله ثلاث خواص شعرية .


*التركيبي* :-

يتركب من الجسم الخارجي مصمم به أربع وصلات مواسير مع وجود كباسين واسطوانة وأبره تحكم الكباسين وهذان الجزأين متحركين ويوجد يهما فتحتين تسريب .


*الاستخدام :-*

تستخدم هذه الصمامات في إصدارات مختلفة من أجهزة تكييف الهواء وتسمى أجهزة التبريد ذات الدورة المعكوسة وتعمل على فكرة المجال المغناطيسي وفكرة ضغط الغاز حيث يمكن عمل تبريد وتدفئة وذلك باستخدام دائرة تبريد وبواسطة البل ف المرشد (البل ف العاكس ) وبذلك يعمل جهاز التكييف سواء كان تبريد أو تدفئة طوال العام وبجهاز واحد .
وان البل ف المرشد يعمل بتوجيه البل ف العاكس على تحويل طريق غاز مائع التبريد ويعكس مسار مائع التبريد إذا كان في وضع التبريد صيفا إلى وضع التدفئة شتاءا والعكس .



*مكيف شباكي تبريد وتسخين بالفري ون*​
*عملية التبريد (أثناء فترة الصيف )*
وفى هذه العملية لا يتم توصيل تيار كهربي إلى الملف الكهربي الخاص بالبل ف المرشد والذي يهيىء البل ف العاكس للعمل لعكس اتجاه مائع التبريد في الدائرة .
*والرسم يوضح اتجاه مائع التبريد داخل الدائرة (دائرة التبريد ) ويراعى الأتي:- *
* يتم تركب أداة انتشار من نوع الماسورة الشعرية وذلك لأنها تسمح بمرور مائع التبريد في الاتجاهين .
* الملف الداخلي يعمل كمبخر والملف الخارجي كمكثف 
* بالنسبة للب لف العاكس بصورة عامة يوجد منة أنواع مختلفة ولها نظريات عمل أيضا تختلف بعضها عن البعض الأخر .
* ولذلك يراعى عدم الارتباط بنظرية عمل البل ف العاكس من حيث الاتجاه الداخلي لكل من قلب البل فين المرشد والعاكس (الأجزاء المتحركة ) بحيث أن توجد صمامات يكون الجزء المتحرك فيها عكس اتجاه الجزء المتحرك للبل ف المرشد .وأخرى يتحركا الجزأين المتحركين للبل فين المرشد والعاكس في اتجاه واحد .


*عملية التدفئة( أثناء فصل الشتاء ) *
عندما نقوم بتحريك مفتاح تشغيل الجهاز إلى وضع التدفئة وعندما يعمل الترموستات الموجود بالجهاز تدفئة أيضا 
فأن في هذه العملية يتم توصيل تيار كهربي في الملف الكهربي الخاص بالبل ف المرشد فينشا مجال مغناطيسي فيتحرك القلب الحديدي وفى هذه الحالة يهيىء مائع التبريد أن يمر باتجاهات معينة ليحرك القلب الداخلي للبل ف العاكس ليعمل على عكس اتجاه مائع التبريد بالدائرة *حيث يلاحظ :-*
*ملف المواسير الداخلي و الذي يعمل كمبخر يتحول في هذه الحالة إلى مكثف 
* وملف المواسير الخارجي و الذي يعمل كمكثف يتحول في هذه الحالة إلى مبخر.
* يعمل البل ف العاكس بتأثير ضغط مائع التبريد وليس نهائيا بالتوصيل الكهربي للبل ف المرشد فقط .
* أن أجهزة التكييف نظام شباك عاكس الدورة تعمل الضواغط فيها أثناء الفصلين من العام صيفا وشتاءا 
* وتعتبر هذه الطريقة صحية في أثناء عملية التدفئة حيث أنها لا تقوم بحرق نسبة الأوكسجين الموجود في الهواء المكيف والأمر الذي قد يؤدى بالإحساس باختناق جزئي أثناء التنفس كما يحدث في الأجهزة ذات السخانات الكهربية .
* وهذا النوع أيضا موفر في الطاقة بكمية كبيرة عن النوع ذو السخانات .


*الدائرة الكهربية لجهاز تكييف نظام الدورة المعكوسة طراز شباك *

*مكونات الدائرة :-*
1- منبع التغذية للتيار الكهربي 
2- مفتاح تشغيل جهاز التكييف (متعدد الأوضاع )
3- محرك المراوح و الكباستور(مكثف تخزين الشحنة) الخاص به .
4- ترموستات تكييف ذو ثلاث أطراف توصيل (تبريد تدفئة )
5- ملف البل ف المرشد 
6- محرك الضاغط 
7- مجموعة محرك الضاغط (ريلاى يعمل بتأثير الجهد - كباستور بدء – كباستور تشغيل - أوفر لود)



*طريقة التوصيل *
كما هو موضح بالرسم مع مراعاة إن النقطة المشتركة الخاصة بالترموستات يتم توصيلها بنقطة الأوفر لود(المشترك )من محرك الضاغط .

*أوضاع مفتاح التشغيل (في اتجاه عقارب الساعة)*

1- إيقاف OFF
2- مروحة منخفضة LOW FAN 
3- تدفئة عالية HIGH HEAT 
4- تدفئة منخفضة LOW HEAT 
5- تبريد منخفض LOW COOL 
6- تبريد عالي HIGH COOL
7- مروحة عالية HIGH FAN
8- أوضاع الترموستات :- 
*أبرد COOLER
*أدفا WORMER
هو التحكم الأوتوماتيكي في أربع متغيرات :- 
1- درجة حرارة الهواء 
2- رطوبة الهواء 
3- تنقية الهواء 
4- تحريك وتوزيع الهواء 
مع تهيئة ظروف مناخيه مريحة للإنسان والحيوان والنبات (الكائن الحي)

*ومن اشهر أنواع وتطبيقات تكييف الهواء أجهزة تكييف هواء الغرف (تكييف الشباك ) .*


*أنواع أجهزة تكييف هواء شباك :-*
حيث تنقسم إلى ثلاث أنواع 
1-مكيف شباكي تبريد فقط يديره ضاغط ويعمل بالفري ون
2-مكيف شباكي تبريد بالفري ون وتسخين عن طريق ملف كهربي 
3-مكيف شباكي تبريد وبسخيين بالفري ون حيث يحتوى على صمام رباعي يعكس الدورة ويعمل كأن المكيف تم قلبه حيث يعمل الملف الداخلي كمكثف في فصل الشتاء ومبخر في فصل الصيف .

*الدائرة الميكانيكية *
الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكيف الشباكي :-
تعمل مكيفات الهواء الشباكي بوسيط تبريد( فريون ( R22عند درجة حرارة تبخير لوسيط التبريد +4c لذلك يقوم المكيف بخفض درجة حرارة الهواء الدائر في الغرفة المراد تكييفها حوالي 11c 
والمكيف الشباكي يعمل بنظامين :- 
*أولا : نظام التبريد :-*
وهو عبارة عن دائرة تبريد تبخيري عادية تتكون من (ضاغط – مكثف –المجفف / المرشح – أنبوبة الشعرية – المبخر).
*ثانيا: نظام دوران الهواء :-* ويعمل أولا على إدارة الهواء الموجود بالغرفة عبر المبخر وذلك بمساعدة مروحة طاردة مركزية منخفضة الضوضاء. 
وثانيا سحب الهواء الخارجي ودفعة داخل جسم المكيف لتهوية الضاغط وتبريد المكثف وذلك بمساعدة المروحة المحورية المركبة على المكثف والمزودة بطوق عاكس بمحيط الريش .
*أولا: نظام التبريد :- *

*دائرة التبريد وتتكون دائرة التبريد من أربع أجزاء أساسيه كالتالي :-*



الضاغط المستخدم في أجهزة المكيف الشباكية هو من النوع المحكم الغلق الذي يكون فيه المحرك الكهربي موصل مباشرة مع عمود إدارة الضاغط بحيث يكون كل من المحرك الكهربي والجزء الميكانيكي موضوعان معا داخل جسم واحد مصنوع من الصلب المحكم الغلق ويملأ الجسم الموجود به المحرك والجزء الميكانيكي بالقدرة الكافية من الزيت اللازمة لعملية تزييت للأجزاء المتحركة وهذا الزيت لا يحتاج إلى تغيير أو إضافة كمية أخرى طوال فترة عمر الضاغط الافتراضي الذي يعمل بحالة جيدة .


*وظيفة الضاغط :-*
1- يعمل على سحب غاز مائع التبريد من المبخر وخفض ضغط المبخر إلى النقطة التي تصل عندها إلى درجة حرارة التبخير المطلوبة.

2- رفع ضغط بخار مائع التبريد ودفعة داخل المكثف.





هو ملف مكون من مجموعة مواسير نحاسية مرتبة بانتظام ومتصلة مع بعضها بواسطة كواع ومركب على هذه المواسير زعانف مصنوعة من الألمنيوم تعمل على سهولة فقد الحرارة من الملف إلى الهواء المحيط .

*وظيفة المكثف :-*
1- طرد الحرارة من غاز مائع التبريد وتحويل هذا الغاز إلى سائل .



هو انتفاخ نحاسي له فتحتان لدخول وخروج سائل مائع التبريد . وفى داخل هذا الانتفاخ توجد كرات من حبيبات السليكاجيل تمتص الرطوبة وأيضا يوجد مرشحات أحداهما له ثقوب صغيرة والأخرى له ثقوب أدق وهما يحصران كرات السليكاجيل بينتهما .

*وظيفة المجفف/ المرشح :-*
1- إزالة الرطوبة من دائرة التبريد 
2- تنقية وسيط التبريد من أي شوائب قبل دخول إلى الأنبوب الشعرية .



هي أنبوبة ذات قطر صغير مصنوعة من النحاس ولها طول محدد تصل بين مخرج المجفف ومدخل المبخر .

*وظيفة الأنبوبة الشعرية :-*
1- خفض ضغط مائع التبريد من ضغط المكثف المرتفع إلى ضغط المبخر المنخفض .




هو ملف تبريد الهواء وهو مكون من مجموعة مواسير نحاسية مرتبة بانتظام ومثبتة في إطار معدني ومتصلة مع بعضها بواسطة كواع ومركب على هذه المواسير زعانف مصنوعة من الألمنيوم تعمل على سهولة امتصاص الحرارة من الهواء المار على المبخر. 

*وظيفة المبخر:- *
1- تبخير مائع التبريد وتحوله إلى غاز نتيجة امتصاص الحرارة من الهواء المار خلال المبخر .​
*عمل دائرة التبريد*​*تعمل على النحو التالي :-*
* يدخل سائل مائع التبريد إلى مواسير المبخر ويتبخر أثناء مروره بداخلها نتيجة امتصاص الحرارة من هواء الغرفة الذي تدفعه مروحة المبخر .

* يسحب الضاغط غاز مائع التبريد من المبخر ويرفع ضغطة لدفعة داخل المكثف 

* يدخل غاز مائع التبريد المضغوط الساخن إلى المكثف لطرد الحرارة منة إلى الهواء الذي تدفعه مروحة المكثف حول مواسير وزعانف المكثف . 
وبعد طرد الحرارة يتحول غاز مائع التبريد إلى سائل له ضغط مرتفع .

* يمر سائل مائع التبريد عب المجفف / المرشح ثم يدخل الى الأنبوبة الشعرية لينخفض ضغطة ليدخل إلى المبخر مرة أخرى لتبدأ دورة تبريد جديدة وتتكرر هذه العملية طوال فترة دوران الضاغط .


*ثانيا: نظام دوران الهواء :-*
يعمل هذا النظام على تبريد هواء الغرفة مع استبدال جزء منة بالهواء النقي الخارجي اللازم لتهوية الغرفة .
*عمل دورة الهواء*​*ويعمل على النحو التالي :-*
* تسحب مروحة المبخر هواء الغرفة عن طريق موجة الهواء الأمامي ليمر على مرشح الهواء لتنقية من الأتربة ثم يمر الهواء بعد ذلك على مواسير وزعانف المبخر لتبريده وأزاله الرطوبة منة .

*تسحب أيضا مروحة المبخر بعض الهواء الخارجي النقي عبر بوابة التهوية حيث يخلط هذا الهواء مع الهواء المكيف ويدفعه إلى الغرفة مرة أخرى عن طريق موجة الهواء المكيف .

* ولإخراج الهواء الفاسد يدفع جزء من الهواء المسحوب من الغرفة عبر بوابة أخراج الهواء الفاسد عن طريق مروحة المكثف التي تدفعه بالتالي عبر المكثف ثم إلى خارج الغرفة .

* وهناك مروحة المكثف التي تعمل على سحب الهواء الخارجي عن طريق موجهات على جسم المكيف الخارجي ودفعة على كلا من الضاغط والمكثف لتبريد كل منهم .
*الدائرة الكهربية لجهاز تكييف هواء غرف شباكي*
*وتتكون من :-*

1-محرك تيار متغير وجه واحد محكم القفل مع الضاغط .
2-متمم حماية 
3-ترموستات 
4-مكثف بدء لتحسين معامل الدوران لمحرك الضاغط .
5- مكثف تشغيل لتحسين معامل القدرة لتشغيل محرك الضاغط .
6-مروحة سرعتان لتحريك الهواء على المبخر ولتبريد المكثف .
7-مفتاح تحكم ذو ثلاث مواضع للتنسيق بين عمل الضاغط والمروحة .





































*الصمام العاكس لدورة التبريد*

وهو عبارة عن بلف كهربي يعمل عن طريق ملف كهربي بنظرية المجال المغناطيسي به قلب حديدي مثبت به أبرة وياي لرجوع الإبرة وله ثلاث خواص شعرية .


*التركيبي* :-

يتركب من الجسم الخارجي مصمم به أربع وصلات مواسير مع وجود كباسين واسطوانة وأبره تحكم الكباسين وهذان الجزأين متحركين ويوجد يهما فتحتين تسريب .


*الاستخدام :-*

تستخدم هذه الصمامات في إصدارات مختلفة من أجهزة تكييف الهواء وتسمى أجهزة التبريد ذات الدورة المعكوسة وتعمل على فكرة المجال المغناطيسي وفكرة ضغط الغاز حيث يمكن عمل تبريد وتدفئة وذلك باستخدام دائرة تبريد وبواسطة البل ف المرشد (البل ف العاكس ) وبذلك يعمل جهاز التكييف سواء كان تبريد أو تدفئة طوال العام وبجهاز واحد .
وان البل ف المرشد يعمل بتوجيه البل ف العاكس على تحويل طريق غاز مائع التبريد ويعكس مسار مائع التبريد إذا كان في وضع التبريد صيفا إلى وضع التدفئة شتاءا والعكس .



*مكيف شباكي تبريد وتسخين بالفري ون*​
*عملية التبريد (أثناء فترة الصيف )*
وفى هذه العملية لا يتم توصيل تيار كهربي إلى الملف الكهربي الخاص بالبل ف المرشد والذي يهيىء البل ف العاكس للعمل لعكس اتجاه مائع التبريد في الدائرة .
*والرسم يوضح اتجاه مائع التبريد داخل الدائرة (دائرة التبريد ) ويراعى الأتي:- *
* يتم تركب أداة انتشار من نوع الماسورة الشعرية وذلك لأنها تسمح بمرور مائع التبريد في الاتجاهين .
* الملف الداخلي يعمل كمبخر والملف الخارجي كمكثف 
* بالنسبة للب لف العاكس بصورة عامة يوجد منة أنواع مختلفة ولها نظريات عمل أيضا تختلف بعضها عن البعض الأخر .
* ولذلك يراعى عدم الارتباط بنظرية عمل البل ف العاكس من حيث الاتجاه الداخلي لكل من قلب البل فين المرشد والعاكس (الأجزاء المتحركة ) بحيث أن توجد صمامات يكون الجزء المتحرك فيها عكس اتجاه الجزء المتحرك للبل ف المرشد .وأخرى يتحركا الجزأين المتحركين للبل فين المرشد والعاكس في اتجاه واحد .


*عملية التدفئة( أثناء فصل الشتاء ) *
عندما نقوم بتحريك مفتاح تشغيل الجهاز إلى وضع التدفئة وعندما يعمل الترموستات الموجود بالجهاز تدفئة أيضا 
فأن في هذه العملية يتم توصيل تيار كهربي في الملف الكهربي الخاص بالبل ف المرشد فينشا مجال مغناطيسي فيتحرك القلب الحديدي وفى هذه الحالة يهيىء مائع التبريد أن يمر باتجاهات معينة ليحرك القلب الداخلي للبل ف العاكس ليعمل على عكس اتجاه مائع التبريد بالدائرة *حيث يلاحظ :-*
*ملف المواسير الداخلي و الذي يعمل كمبخر يتحول في هذه الحالة إلى مكثف 
* وملف المواسير الخارجي و الذي يعمل كمكثف يتحول في هذه الحالة إلى مبخر.
* يعمل البل ف العاكس بتأثير ضغط مائع التبريد وليس نهائيا بالتوصيل الكهربي للبل ف المرشد فقط .
* أن أجهزة التكييف نظام شباك عاكس الدورة تعمل الضواغط فيها أثناء الفصلين من العام صيفا وشتاءا 
* وتعتبر هذه الطريقة صحية في أثناء عملية التدفئة حيث أنها لا تقوم بحرق نسبة الأوكسجين الموجود في الهواء المكيف والأمر الذي قد يؤدى بالإحساس باختناق جزئي أثناء التنفس كما يحدث في الأجهزة ذات السخانات الكهربية .
* وهذا النوع أيضا موفر في الطاقة بكمية كبيرة عن النوع ذو السخانات .


*الدائرة الكهربية لجهاز تكييف نظام الدورة المعكوسة طراز شباك *

*مكونات الدائرة :-*
1- منبع التغذية للتيار الكهربي 
2- مفتاح تشغيل جهاز التكييف (متعدد الأوضاع )
3- محرك المراوح و الكباستور(مكثف تخزين الشحنة) الخاص به .
4- ترموستات تكييف ذو ثلاث أطراف توصيل (تبريد تدفئة )
5- ملف البل ف المرشد 
6- محرك الضاغط 
7- مجموعة محرك الضاغط (ريلاى يعمل بتأثير الجهد - كباستور بدء – كباستور تشغيل - أوفر لود)



*طريقة التوصيل *
كما هو موضح بالرسم مع مراعاة إن النقطة المشتركة الخاصة بالترموستات يتم توصيلها بنقطة الأوفر لود(المشترك )من محرك الضاغط .

*أوضاع مفتاح التشغيل (في اتجاه عقارب الساعة)*

1- إيقاف OFF
2- مروحة منخفضة LOW FAN 
3- تدفئة عالية HIGH HEAT 
4- تدفئة منخفضة LOW HEAT 
5- تبريد منخفض LOW COOL 
6- تبريد عالي HIGH COOL
7- مروحة عالية HIGH FAN
8- أوضاع الترموستات :- 
*أبرد COOLER
*أدفا WORMER


----------



## سامح جمال توفيق (19 مارس 2008)

عايز معلومات عن اجهزة التكييف الشباك والاسبلت


----------



## سامح جمال توفيق (19 مارس 2008)

اريد صور لاجهزة التكييف


----------



## عمرتيتو (20 مارس 2008)

المكيفات منتشرة حولنا في كل مكان تقريبا ولكن




كم منا فكر في كيفية عملها؟ يجدر بالذكر أول الأمر أن المكيفات ليست نوعا واحدا بل أنواعاً متفرقة منها ما يناسب المنازل ومنها ما يناسب الشركات والمصانع والمراكز التجارية وغير ذلك ولكنها جميعا تتشابه في مبدأ عملها الأساسي وهو استخدام وسيط تبريد مثل الفريون لنقل الحرارة من داخل المكان المراد تبريده إلى خارجه والمكيفات تشبه في ذلك إلى حد كبير الثلاجات ولكن بدون صندوق محيط بها .كل كائن حي يحاول جاهدا المحافظة على بقائه ووجوده بالفطره ، وطالما أن الظروف الطبيعية والمناخية متعلقة بعوامل وقوانين عديدة ومتغيرة تبعاً للجغرافية والزمن ، هذا يوجب على الكائن الحي إما ان يتكيف فيزيولوجيا مع الظروف المتغيرة أو أن يغيرها ، وفي حال فشله في ذلك فإن مصيره الهلاك حتماً والشواهد على ذلك كثيره ، أما الإنسان وباعتباره ذروة تطور الكائن الحي فإنه استطاع أن يبتكر ما يجعل الطبيعة تحقق متطلباته ، ومن هنا نستطيع أن نقول أن التكيّف هو محاولة التأقلم مع ظرف مغاير للظروف الإعتيادية ، ولطالما كانت الظروف المثلى للإنسان في ممارسة نشاطاته الإعتيادية بشكل مريح من حيث درجة الحرارة الطبيعية والرطوبة المعتدلة والضغط الجوي النظامي ، وطبعا هذه البارامترات الطبيعية نسبية ومتعلقة بعدة عواملكالتضاريس والأوقات المختلفة من فصول السنه ن، وبما أن الحرارة من أهم العوامل التي تؤثر على نشاط الإنسان ، فقد دأب الخبراء للوصول الى أفضل الوسائل والأجهزة التي ننعم بها اليوم في عالم التكييف 




​يبحث العديد من الناس عن راحة التبريد في داخل غرف بيوتهم عندما تبدأ درجة الحرارة في الخارج بالارتفاع عن طريق استخدام مكيفات الهواء.وعندما تمشي خلف أحد المباني وتجد وحدة تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الماء الجاري عبر شبكة بلاستيكية, فمن المؤكد أنّك ترى برج تبريد, ويتم استخدام وحدات التكييف والتبريد بمختلف أنواعها ضمن مكاتب العمل وحرم الجامعات اعتماداً على تسيير الماء البارد ضمن أنابيب تجري تحت الأرض لأميال عدة. كما أنّ مكيفات الهواء هي إحدى الأشياء التي نراها يومياً التي قلّما نعطيها الاهتمام الكافي, الأمر الذي سيدفعنا خلال هذه المقالة أن نقوم بتفحص المكيفات وعملها (من الأصغر إلى الأكبر). 

مبدأ عمل المكيف: 

تتنوع مكيفات الهواء من حيث سعة تبريدها وأحجامها وأسعارها. ويعد مكيف الهواء الذي يتم تركيبه قرب النافذة هو الأكثر شيوعاً بين هذه المكيفات ، وعلى الرغم من اختلاف مظهر هذه المكيفات, إلا أن جميعها يعمل بنفس المبدأ، وبشكل أساسي, يعد مكيف الهواء ثلاجة بدون الصندوق المعزول. ويستخدم تبريد المبخر (الفريون) لتشكيل البرودة. وللتنويه, فإن الآلات الموجودة في دائرة التبخير الخاصة بالفريون المركب ضمن المكيف هي نفسها الموجودة في الثلاجة. ووفقاً لموقع قاموس مريام ويبستر أون لاين, فإنّ مصطلح (فريون) يعني: (( الآلات التي تعمل على التبريد, وتعتمد في تكوينها على المواد الفلوروكربونية غير القابلة للاحتراق, لتكون مبردات وآلات تعمل على دفع (تسيير) الذريرات الصلبة أو السائلة)). 
وتتلخص دورةالتبريد داخل المكيفات في قيام آلة بضغط غاز الفريون البارد ليتحول إلى غاز فريون ساخن ذي ضغط عال يمر عبر مجموعة من الأنابيب الحلزونية لتبديد حرارته وتحويله إلى سائل وهذا السائل يمر من خلال صمام تضخيم ليتبخر ويتحول إلى غاز فريون بارد ذي ضغط منخفض وهو الذي يقوم بتبريد الجو المحيط عندما يمر خلال مجموعة أخرى من الأنابيب الحلزونية ليمتص حرارتها تلك هي الفكرة الأساسية المطبقة بشكل أو آخر في المكيفات ومكيفات النوافذ «المعروفة باسم الشباك أو وندو» تجمع كل ذلك في حيز صغير فإذا نظرنا داخل إحداها نجدها تتكون من آلة ضغط وصمام تضخيم ومجموعة أنابيب حلزونية حارة «في الجهة الخارجية» ومجموعة أنابيب حلزونية مبردة «في الجهة الداخلية» ومروحتين تدفعان الهواء عبر الأنابيب لتبديد الحرارة إلى الهواء الخارجي وبالتالي تبريد الهواء داخل الغرفة. 
هذا بالإضافة إلى وحدة التحكم بالطبع أما المكيفات المفصولة «المعروفة باسم سبليت» فلا تختلف إلا في فصل الجانب الداخلي البارد المتكون من صمام التضخيم والأنابيب الحلزونية الباردة والمراوح عن الجانب الخارجي الساخن «وحدة الضغط» وتتلخص ميزة هذا النوع الأساسية في زيادة قدرته على التبريد وخفض الضوضاء الداخلي مقارنة بمكيفات النوافذ وتطبق نفس فكرته في الأماكن الكبيرة مثل المخازن والمراكز التجارية والشركات مع زيادة عدد وحدات الضغط الخارجية وتجميعها فوق المباني حيث تتصل كل وحدة خارجية بوحدة داخلية تقوم بتبريد جزء معين من المبنى. 
في بعض الحالات التي تصل فيها المباني المطلوب تبريدها إلى أحجام ضخمة جدا، تستخدم أنظمة تبريد بالمياه بدلا من نظم التبريد بغاز الفريون المضغوط الذي يصبح غير عملي لطول المسافة بين وحدات الضغط ووحدات توزيع الهواء البارد الداخلية وهذه الأنظمة إما أن تتخذ شكل مبرد مياه يقبع فوق المبنى حيث تنتقل المياه المبردة عبر أنابيب إلى وحدات توزيع داخلية أو تتخذ شكل أبراج تبريد ضخمة تشبه مكيفات غاز الفريون مع استبدال الماء بالهواء المستخدم في تبديد الحرارة من الأنابيب الحلزونية الخارجية
علاقة التبريد بالرطوبة والضغط الجوي

يعتمد مقدار التبريد الذي ترغب في الحصول عليه برج تبريدٍ ما على الرطوبة النسبية للهواء إضافةً إلى الضغط الجوي. فعلى سبيل المثال, لو افترضنا أن درجة الحرارة تصل إلى 95 فهرنهايت (35 درجة مئوية) والضغط الجوي يصل إلى 29.92 إنش (وهو ضغط مستوى البحر الطبيعي), كما أن نسبة الرطوبة الجوية تصل إلى 80 بالمئة, فمن المؤكد أن برج التبريد سيعمل على خفض الحرارة إلى 6 درجات فهرنهايت لتصل إلى 89 فهرنهايت (3.36 درجة مئوية لتصل إلى 31.70). 

أما إذا ما كانت نسبة الرطوبة تصل إلى 50 بالمئة, فإن درجة حرارة الماء داخل برج التكييف ستنخفض حوالي 15 فهرنهايت إلى 80 فهرنهايت (8.4 درجة مئوية إلى حوالي 27.7). ولو كانت نسبة الرطوبة الجوية تصل إلى 20 بالمئة فسينخفض معدل درجة حرارة الماء حوالي 28 فهرنهايت إلى 67 فهرنهايت (15.7 درجة مئوية إلى 19.4). وحتى انخفاضات درجة الحرارة الصغيرة قادرةٌ على التأثير بشكل كبير على استهلاك الطاقة. 


 عمل الدارة التبخيرية الموجودة ضمن المكيفات




​
1-يعمل الضاغط ( الكمبراسور) على ضغط غاز التبريد الموجود في الفريون, الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى جعله غاز فريوني حار عالي الضغط (ذو اللون الأحمر في المخطط العلوي). 
2-يمر هذا الغاز الحار عبر مجموعة من الأنابيب الالتفافية الحلزونية إلى أن يصل إلى مرحلة توزيع الحرارة وتفريقها, ثم يتحول بعملية التكثيف إلى سائل. 
3-يمر السائل الفريوني عبر صمام توسعي, الأمر الذي يجعله يتحول خلال هذه العملية إلى غاز فريوني بارد ومنخفض الضغط (ذو اللون الأزرق في المخطط العلوي). 
4-ثم يمر هذا الغاز البارد عبر مجموعة من الأنابيب الالتفافية الحلزونية والتي تسمح للغاز بامتصاص الحرارة وتبريد الهواء ضمن المبنى. كما يتم مزج مقدار بسيط من زيت خفيف الوزن مع الفريون, الأمر الذي يسمح بتشحيم الضاغط. 


وحدات التكييف المركبة بالقرب من النافذة :




​تشكل وحدة تكييف الهواء المركبة على النافذة مكيفاً هوائياً كامل لمنطقة صغيرة. ويتم تصنيع هذه الوحدات لتكون صغيرة كفاية لتكون مثالية خلال عملية التركيب على إطار النافذة. وهنا يتوجب عليك إغلاق النافذة وسحب وحدة التكييف إلى الداخل, ثم تشغيلها للحصول على الهواء البارد. وإذا ما قمت بنزع الغلاف الخارجي لوحدة التبريد المركبة على النافذة والمكونة من قطعة واحدة, فستجد أنها تحتوي على : (ضاغط - صمام توسعي- أنبوب التفافي ساخن"في الخارج"- أنبوب التفافي بارد "في الداخل"- مروحتين- وحدة تحكم وسيطرة). 
وتعمل المراوح الهوائية على نفخ الهواء على الأنابيب الالتفافية الحلزونية لتطوير قدرتها في فصل الحرارة (من الهواء الخارج) والتبريد (الهواء الموجود في الغرفة). 

وحدات (بي تي يو) و(إي إي آر):
تتم عملية تحديد قدرة معظم مكيفات الهواء عن طريق الوحدات الحرارية البريطانية (بي تي يو-BTU). وبشكل عام, يمكن تعريف وحدة الـ(BTU) الواحدة على أنها مقدار الحرارة المطلوب لرفع درجة حرارة باوند واحد (0.45 كغ) من الماء فهرنهايت واحد (065 درجة مئوية). وللدقة, فإن وحدة (BTU) واحدة تساوي 1.055 جول, من ذلك نجد أنّ كل طن يساوي 12 ألف (BTU). ويمكن تقدير عمل المكيفات الهوائية النموذجية المركبة على النافذة بـ10 آلاف (BTU). 

وهنا, إذا ما أردنا على سبيل المثال, تكييف منزل تبلغ مساحته 2000 قدم مربع (185.8 م2), فإننا سنحتاج إلى نظام تكييف هوائي قادرٌ على تزويدنا بـ5 طن من الهواء (60 ألف BTU), بمقدار 30 (BTU) في كل قدم مربع (خذ في حسبانك أن هذه التقديرات أولية وتقريبية, الأمر الذي يفرض عليك أن تتصل بشركة متخصصة في التكييف والتبريد لقياس حاجة منزلك من الهواء المكيف). 

أما بالنسبة لتقدير فعالية الطاقة (EER) الخاصة بمكيف هوائي, فيحسب عن طريق تقسيم تقدير الـ(BTU) على قدرة الواط. على سبيل المثال, إذا كان مكيف هواء بقدرة 10 آلاف (BTU) يستهلك 1200 واط, فستكون نسبة الـ(EER) 8.3 أي (10 آلاف BTU/1200 واط). وبشكل واضح, فإنك سترغب في زيادة الـ(EER) بالقدر الممكن, لكن ذلك سيرفع من ثمن المكيف بالتأكيد. 

نسبية قيمة الـ ( إي إي آر) المرتفعة :
لنقل أنك تمتلك خيارين بين وحدتي تكييف بقدرة 10 آلاف (BTU), إحداها تمتلك (EER) بمقدار 8.3 وتستهلك 1200 واط, والأُخرى تمتلك قدرة (EER) بمقدار 10 وتستهلك ألف واط. ولنقل أن الفارق بين وحدتي التكييف سيبلغ 100 دولار. هنا علينا أن نعرف الأمرين التاليين لمعرفة معنى مصطلح (فترة العائد): 

- ما هو مقدار الساعات التقديرية التي ستعمل فيها وحدة التكييف؟ 
- كم تبلغ تكلفة استهلاك الكيلو واط في الساعة في منطقتك؟ 

لنقل أنك تخطط لشراء مكيف هواء لتكييف الهواء خلال فترة شهور فصل الصيف (أربعة شهور), وسيعمل لمدة 6 ساعات في اليوم. ولنتخيل أيضاً أن قيمة استهلاك الكيلو واط في المنطقة التي تعيش فيها تبلغ (0.10) دولار أمريكي, فإن فرق استهلاك الطاقة بين المكيفين سيبلغ (200) واط, الأمر الذي يعني أن المكيف الأقل ثمناً سيستهلك ساعة إضافية كل خمس ساعات (كيلو واط إضافي) أي (010 دولار) أكثر من الوحدة الأغلى ثمناً. 
وبتقدير أن الشهر يساوي 30 يوم, فستجد أنك قد استخدمت المكيف في الصيف وفقاً للعملية الحسابية التالية : 
(4 شهور*30 يوم في الشهر*6 ساعات في اليوم= 720 ساعة) 

والفارق بين المكيف الأرخص والأغلى خلال فترة السنة الواحدة سيكون: 
(720 ساعة*200 واط/سا)*(1000 واط/كيلو واط*0.10 دولار/كيلو واط في الساعة)=14.40 دولار. 
وبما أن وحدة التكييف الأكثر قيمة تزيد بـ100 دولار عن الأقل تكلفة, فإنّ ذلك سيعني أنه سيحتاج إلى حوالي 7 سنوات لمعادلة الوحدة الأقل ثمناً من حيث التكلفة. 



وحدات التكييف متعددة الأجزاء(المقسمة): 

ويعمل نظام هذه المكيفات على تقسيم القسم الساخن عن القسم البارد ، ويتألف القسم البارد من أنبوب التفافي بارد وصمام توسعي يتم وضعه فيفرن أو ضمن مقبض (موجّه) هوائي آخر يعمل على إدخال الهواء عبر البناء عن طريق استخدام سلسلة من القنوات. 
أما القسم الساخن المعروف بوحدة التكثيف, فيتمركز في خارج البناء, وفي معظم التركيبات المنزلية تبدو وحدة التكييف على الشكل:




​وتتألف الوحدة من التفاف أنبوبي لولبي طويل يشابه شكل الأسطوانة. وتوجد مروحة في داخل الالتفاف الأنبوبي تعمل على نفخ الهواء عبر الالتفاف الأنبوبي. كما يوجد إلى جانب المروحة ضاغط مقاوم للعوامل الجوية إضافةً إلى بعض لوائح التحكم. وقد تم العمل على تطوير هذا النموذج بسبب انخفاض تكلفته ولأنه يحدث ضجة أقل داخل المنزل (بالطبع على حساب زيادة الضجة خارج المنزل). يذكر أنه لا يوجد أي فرق بين هذا النظام و نظام المكيفات التي يتم تركيبها على النافذة من ناحية أسلوب العمل على الرغم من فصل القسمين الساخن والبارد عن بعضهما البعض. أضف إلى ذلك أن فعالية هذا النظام أكبر من فعالية نموذج المكيفات التي يتم تركيبها على النافذة, وذلك يعود إلى أن أنابيبه والضاغط الخاص به أكبر. ويتم تركيب وحدة التكثيف على السطح في المخازن ومكاتب العمل, إضافةً إلى مراكز التسوق والمتاجر الكبيرة, ويعود ذلك إلى أنها عادةً ما تكون ضخمةً جداً. وقد يتم تركيب العديد من الوحدات الصغيرة. فوق السطح على أن تكون مترابطة بالموجه الهوائي من الداخل (والذي قد يكون صغيراً) وذلك لتبريد منطق معينة من المبنى. والآن لنلق نظرة على مكيفات الهواء التي تعتمد على الماء البارد 




​نظام التكييف عن طريق استخدام الماء البارد :

ويتم استخدامه في المباني الكبيرة, خاصةً في المباني المتعددة الطوابق, وذلك بسبب تعرض نظام المكيفات المقسم إلى العديد من المشاكل ضمن هذه المباني. وتتمثل مشاكل نظام المكيفات المقسم في تركيب الأنبوب بين المكثف والموجه الهوائي, الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى زيادة مشاكل التشحيم إذا ما كان الأنبوب طويلاً, ناهيك عن مشكلة عدم القدرة في التحكم على الأنابيب التي تحدث جراء العمل الزائد الذي تقوم به إضافةً على طولها, ما يبين لنا أنه من الضروري إيجاد حل لهذه المشكلة وذلك عم طريق استخدام نظام (الماء المبرد). 

ويتمركز هذا النظام بكامله على السطح أو خلف البناء, حيث يقوم بتبريد الماء بين 40 و45 فهرنهايت (4.4 و7.2 درجة مئوية) على أن يمر هذا الماء عبر أنابيب يتم تركيبها ضمن البناء ويتم وصلها بالمقبض (الموجه) الهوائي إن احتجنا إليه. وضمن هذا النظام, لا يوجد أي حاجز عملي لطول أنبوب الماء المبرد, شريطة أن يتم عزله بشكل جيد. 




​من خلال هذا المخطط, يمكنك أن ترى أن مكيف الهواء (في اليسار) ذو مستوىً عالٍ, كما يسمح مبادل الحرارة لفريون التبريد بتبريد الماء الذي يجري عبر جدران المبنى. 



أبراج التبريد :

كل الأنظمة السابقة التي عملنا على تغطيتها إلى الآن تعمل على استخدام الهواء بالشكل الذي يسمح بفصل الحرارة عن الالتفاف الأنبوبي الخارجي. أما بالنسبة لأنظمة التكييف الكبيرة, فيمكن زيادة الفعالية بشكل كبير عن طريق استخدام نظام برج التبريد الذي يعمل على تشكيل ماء منخفض الحرارة يتم تمريره عبر مبادل الحرارة ليعمل على تبريد الأنابيب الالتفافية الساخنة الخاصة بوحدة تكييف الهواء. وبشكل أولي, من المؤكد أن ثمن هذا النظام أكبر من الأنظمة الأُخرى, لكن عملية ادخار الطاقة ستكون أكثر فعالية بمرور الوقت (خاصة في المناطق ذات الرطوبة المنخفضة), الأمر الذي سيعدل من ارتفاع تكلفته. 
وعلى اختلاف حجم وأشكال أبراج التبريد, لكنها كلها تعمل بنفس المبادئ :

1-يعمل برج التبريد على نفخ الهواء ضمن الأنابيب التي تجري فيها المياه, الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يعمل على تبخير قسم من الماء. 
2-وبشكل عام, يتم تقطير الماء عبر شبكة بلاستيكية غشائية ثخينة مفتوحة. 
3-يتم نفخ الهواء عبر الشبكة بزاوية صحيحة على مجرى الماء. 
4-تقوم عملية التبخير بتبريد مجرى المياه. 
5-تعمل أبراج التبريد على إضافة الماء باستمرار إلى النظام لتعديل الاختلاف الذي تحدثه خسارة قسم من الماء جراء عملية التبخير.


----------



## عمرتيتو (20 مارس 2008)




----------



## عمرتيتو (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علماً

اللهم زدني علما 

موضوعنا اليوم عن المكيف
مكيف السيارة بشكل عام وتفصيلاته واهمية سلامة كل اطرافة لكي نحصل على تكييف جيد يقينا شر الحرارة 
اللهم انا نعوذ بك من حر جهنم 
كيف نعرف المشكله وتسهل علينا يجب ان نعرف نظريته وكيف يعمل المكيف 







الاسفل هو من امام السيارة ولاعلى هو امام السائق هكذا وضعية حهاز التكييف بسيارة عبارة عن شكل راديتر يبرد الضغط الناتج عن ضغط الغاز 
و المبرد الثاني عبارة عن غاز بارد ينتشر بدفعه بمروحة الى حجرة القيادة 
اي وصله من هذه الوصلات فيها خلل يختل ميزان المكيف واداءة ناهيك عن وجود تهريب فريون من اماكن قد تكون صعبه 
كيف نكشف عن تهريب الغاز 
ويوجد جهاز يكشف عن مكان وجود التهريب وقد يلجاء البعض الى الملء بهواء فقط وانتظار نزول الضغط عندها يتبين ان هناك تهريب 
ثم يبحث عنه 
او قد يلجاء الى وضع رغوه من الصابون وترقب مايحدث 
طريقة صعبه ولكن لاتكلف قيمة شراء الجهاز للاسف كثير من الورش تعتمد عليها لتوفير 

على حساب الوقت و جهد الناس







عبارة عن عصور او علبه صغيره 

وفائدتها تسهيل حركة الكمبريسر 
لان الكمريسر عبارة عن عدت مكابس تضغط الغاز و بها احتكاك يحتاج الى لزوجة 

فك الكمبريسر 

ومشاهدت مافيه 






















في هذا النموذج من الكمبريسر له سبع مكابس وكلما زادت المكابس زادت قوة الدفع بطبيعة الحال اضافة الى عددها وحجمها 

وفي الصورة الاخيرة يعطيك حركة المكابس في الرسمة اليمين الاخيرة 
تجد ارقام المكابس تختلف بختلاف حركتها و ضغطها 

بعد فتحها نفتح الكلتش نفسه لمعرفت مافيه هو عبارة عن مغناطيس كهربائي يفصل ويقبض عند اشارة الاوتوماتيك بفصل او وصل المكيف وهذا مانختلف عليه كثيرا في المنتدى هل يجوز ان نفصل او نفتح المكيف اثناء السرعة العالية الجواب تناقشنا فيه كثيرا وهو يجوز لان بطبيعه المكيف يفصل ويقبض حتى في السرعات العاليه 


لاحض وجود السلك الخارج من يمين المغناطيس بعض الناس لايهتم فيه 
يجب ان تفحص هذه الوصله هل توصل الكهرباء بشكل جيد ام لا 







ثم ضعف البطارية يؤثر ايضا على قوة دفع المكيف من حيث ضعف دفع المراوح وايضا من الكمبريسر مايشبك بشكل جيد بتالي لايعطي دفع جيد للهواء

كيفية اخراج الزيت من الكمبريسر 






احرص على وضع زيت من نفس النوعيه 


وهذه هي الاجزاء ومسمياتها 

1=مفتاح العامود 
2= اطار حامي 
3= قفل صوفه للحماية 
4= صوفه 
5=غطاء الزيت 
6= كازكيت الكتله او الجسم نفسه 
7= صمام الصفيحه للمجمع 
8= كازكيت الراس 
9= راس الاسطوانات او غطائها 
10= مسامير راس الاسطوانات 
11=صمام تنفيس الضغط 

12= حامي ومعادل الحرارة (يأتي بحسب مواصفات السيارة) 

العدة الممكن استخدامها قبل ان تفك المكيف بنفسك 

لاتجرب مادمت لاتملك العدة الكامله و الفكره الكامله عن الكمبريسر لانه عباره عن كتله من التعقيدات 







1= عدة لفحص مجرى الزيت 
2= تسمى مفتاح الدرع خاصة لفتح فوهت الكمبريسر وبحسب نوعه وماركته 
3= خاصة بسحب القواعد الثابته بشحط

بتثبيت المسامير في القطعه المراد سحبها و المسمار النصفي في الوسط يتم لفه حتى تطلع القطعه بشكل مستقيم 

4= مسننه لجلخ 
5= قايد لتوسيط 
6= قايد 
7= 












تاريخ سنة الصنع 

قطعت الكلتج بعد الفك 






بعد الفك ويظهر في الصورة المكابس 







بعض الصوف و القوابض 







الاسطوانه 






اكثر الفنيين يعتبرون العمل في المكيفات له سر مهنه وهي مصدر عيشهم و قليل من الفنيين يكونون اصحاب ذمه للاسف فيعملون من الحبه قبه ممكن تخرب صوف صحيح مش باينه و لكن شغلها بسيط وماتكلف غير شغل اليد

الشغل في السيارة بطبيعته متعب ويجب ان يعطى صاحب الورشة حقة و لكن ليس بستغلاليه 




يجب ان تدخل على الفني و انت فاهم اساسيات على الاقل تظهر له انك فاهم شي من هذه الشغلات 

الموضوع معقد اكثر مثلا فيه جداوللانواع الضغط وبحسب نوع الكمبريسر 

لو لاحظتم مع بحثي المتواضع الذي هو بين ايديكم 
لم نركز على الكثير غير الكمبريسر وهو الاساس في عمل نظام التكييف و الباقي في الانابيب عبارة عن تسريبات او انسدادات نادرة الحدوث 
او مروحة لاتعمل او تعمل فهذه امور واضحة للجميع رغم استعصائها احيانا 







للمحافظة على نظام التشغيل بجاهزية كامله 

1 = تاكد من عدم تعرض الانابيب لاي طعج 
2 = دائما تاكد من ان البطارية بحالتها الجيده لانها تؤث بشكل مباشر على مراوح التبريد الcondenser المكيف 
3= افحص وتاكد من ان المراوح بحالتها الجيده سواء المخصصة للتبريد او الماكينه 
4= كلتج الكمبريسر وقوة الامساك 
5 = غاز المكيف يجب ان يكون غير ناقص اضافة الى وجود الزيت في الكمبريسر 
6 = افحص الاسلاك الممتده الى المكيف وتاكد من ثباتها وعدم ارتخاءها 
وامل ان اكون قد قدمت شئ مفيد​


----------



## خالدعثمان الشريف (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*تكييف الهواء ...*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا حاجه إلى انا اذكر ما ذكره الاخوه من المهندسين والفنيين فى مجالنا وهو التكييف والتريد ولكن لابد لى من المشاركه ولو بمعلومه بسيطه .وهو ان التكييف الهواء أصبح من الاشياء التى تطورت مع تطور فى كل المجالات .والذى اريد ذكره هو ان الضواغط مع جميع احجامها أصبحت تتعامل مع عدت أنواع من المركبات العنصريه ,لما لها من اثر كبير فى حياتنا والبيئة المحيطه بنا .
وعليه فان مجال التكييف ضار كما هو مريح للانسان وولا يعرف اضراره إلا من هو عارف فى مجال التكييف ,كما قلت ان اول مشاركه لى واحاول ان اكون عضو فعال مع الزمان والاستفاده من منتدىء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hmmed (10 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية نمني التدعيم بالصور وطرق الصيانة


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع في قمة الروعة والله أستفدنا منا الكثير وأرجو شرح أنواع المكثفات والمبخرات باالصور


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## الاربعه (31 أغسطس 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولكن لى عندك ملحوظه تجعل موضوعك ادق واكثر اهميه وهى ان تقرن كلامك بالرسومات والصور لتجعل الموضوع اعمق واكثر اهميه واخيرا شكر شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## الاربعه (31 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس عمر تيتو . الف الف شكر على معرفه تكييف السياره لانه من اهم الماضيع المهمه فى حياتنا العمليه الان . فلك جزيل الشكر والاحترام . ونتمنى المزيد اكثر الله من امثالك وشكر


----------



## mohammad joblo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الافاضل 
عندي سؤال 
هل زيت المكيف له مدة معينه حتئ تغيره و كيفية تغير الزيت في نظام تبريد السيارة
و شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد الفران (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشكر الاخوة القائمين على هذا الموقع واشكر الاخوة المهندسين والاعضاء على هذه المعلومات اللتي تخص مجال التكييف والتبريد تحديدا اريد ان اسال عن طريقة عمل اجهزة التكييف بالطاقه الشمسيه افيدونا وجازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## khaled_h114 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## توتا تبريد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم اخوتي جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن ارجو من كاتب الصفحه الاولي كتابة العنوان مع تعريف الشئ لانك تركته مبهما فليساعدك الله


----------



## ajaha (16 ديسمبر 2009)

_أريد موقع عن التكييف و تبريد_


----------



## egole (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخ عمر

وجزاك خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## jamal_air (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هدير هانى (11 فبراير 2010)

شكراا المعلومات مهمة بجد بس عايزين صور الرسم لغة المهندسين ونحن كذلك


----------



## الاسد الزئير (22 فبراير 2010)

ارجو منكم ياي اخوان انا تساعدوني في مشروع تخرج (( دورة تبيرد باستخدام مكثف تبخيري ))


----------



## م&العامرى (22 فبراير 2010)

ما هى الخريطة السيكرومترية ؟


----------



## waheeb mohd (22 مارس 2010)

يعط------------------------------------يك العافيه على هذه المع----------------------------------لومات


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك , بالحقيقة انت فعلاً عضو متميز


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (4 أغسطس 2010)

أولا: كيفية الوقوف علي أعطال دورة التكييف إن وجدت:
قم بتشغيل جهاز التكييف بالسيارة علي السرعة البطيئة ( سرعة اللاحمل لمحرك السيارة ) لمدة ثلاث دقائق تقريبا ثم علي السرعة القصوي لمدة خمس دقائق أخري ثم راجع أو أنظر العين الزجاجية (15) أعلي خزان سائل التبريد.. فإذا وجدت فقاعات هوائية دل ذلك علي وجود هواء بالدائرة ويعني ذلك ضعف عملية التبريد و نقص الكفاءة – و بذلك يجب إعادة شحن الدائرة و استنزاف الهواء منها- أما في حال سلامة النظام فلا توجد فقاعات هوائية أثناء التشغيل مع ظهورها فقط عند إبطال تشغيل المكيف ثم اختفائها تماما و كذا نلاحظ وجود فارق واضح في درجة حرارة ماسورة دخول الفريون للضاغط ( تكون حارة ) و ماسورة خروج الفريون من الضاغط ( تكون باردة ).

و من أسباب ضعف كفاءة دورة تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:
1- قد يكون غاز الفريون غير كاف للحد المطلوب وللوقوف علي ذلك هناك في بعض أجهزة التكييف عدسة خاصة يمكن من خلالها رؤية ما يشبه الضباب أو فقاعات مع وجود قطرات أشبه بقطرات الندا في صباح الشتاء في موقع تسريب غاز الفريون بالدائرة كدليل علي تسرب الفريون.. وللتأكد من ذلك بالقطع يتم قياس ضغط غاز الفريون بالدائرة بمركز متخصص وإعادة الشحن بعد إصلاح مكان التسرييب.

2- قد يوجد حول المبخر - Evaporator -( الثلاجة ) من الخارج أتربة و فضالات نتيجة سحبها مع الهواء داخل مقصورة السيارة أثناء تشغيل جهاز التكييف و بذلك تحتاج إلي التنظيف إما بتيار هواء ذو ضغط مناسب أو الفك و الغسيل بالماء للتخلص من الأتربة المتراكمة بين شرائح الإشعاع.

3- أيضا قد يكون ضاغط الفريون بالنظام قلت كفاءته بسبب زيادة العمر التشغيلي له مما يقلل من سرعة دوران غاز الفريون بالدائرة و بالتالي قلة كفاءة الدائرة و قدرتها علي التبريد مما يستلزم الكشف التقني المتخصص عي قدرة و ضغط الخروج للضاغط بمركز متخصص في هذا المجال.

ثانيا:ما هو المطلوب من قائد السيارة للحفاظ علي جهاز التكييف بحالة جيدة و كفاءة قصوي..
1- يجب مراعاة تنظيف المشع الأمامي (3) الخاص بدورة التكييف (يثبت أمام مشع دائرة تبريد المحرك ) و تخليصه من الأتربة المتراكمة باستمرار و ذلك يساعد علي عدم إجهاد ضاغط الفريون للوصول إلي درجة التبريد المطلوبة و المضبوط عليها حساس قياس درجة حرارة المقصورة.

2- ضرورة تنظيف المبخر ( الثلاجة ) سنويا أو كلما لزم الأمر و تخليصها من الأتربة و البكتيريا التي تتراكم علي الزعانف و تسبب مشاكل صحية للركاب و خاصة لمصابي الحساسية الصدرية.

3- الاستخدام الأمثل لفتحات خروج الهواء البارد أو الساخن.. فعند استخدام التكييف الدفيء تستخدم الفتحات السفلي ليتصاعد الهواء الساخن لأعلي.. و العكس بالنسبة للهواء البارد.. أما في حال وجود ركاب بالمقعد الخلفي للمقصورة فتستخدم الفتحات الوسطي العليا.. و علي ركاب المقاعد الأمامية فقط استخدام فتحات التهوية الجانبية الأمامية.

4- يجب مراعاة نظافة المقصورة و دواسات الأرجل من الأتربة و غيرها حتى لا يتم سحبها مع الهواء الدوار.. حيث يبرد أو يسخن بمروره ليعاد دفعه من فتحات التهوية.

ثالثا :الطريقة المثالية لتشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:
1- قم بتشغيل محرك السيارة أولا حتى تصل إلي درجة حرارة التشغيل المثلي للمحرك مع استقراره في سرعة اللاحمل و خاصة في الشتاء.

2- في حال وجود السيارة في منطقة حارة.. أي أن داخل المقصورة مرتفع الحرارة قم بفتح النوافذ جميعها أو نوافذ الأبواب الخلفية علي الأقل مع تشغيل المكيف لمدة دقيقة بدرجة تبريد متوسطة ثم بأعلى دفع هوائي لمدة دقيقتين تقريبا و ذلك لطرد كافة الهواء الحار من المقصورة.

3- قم بقفل جميع النوافذ بإحكام مع تشغيل جهاز التكييف بأعلى معدل تبريد و أعلي معدل دفع هوائي لمدة خمس دقائق أو أكثر إلي أن تشعر بتكييف المقصورة.

4- قم بضبط درجتي تبريد الهواء و معدل اندفاعه بما يناسبك لتحقق الغرض المنشود من أجهزة تكييف السيارات و هي الشعور بالراحة و تركيز الانتباه و بالتالي القيادة الآمنة لأطول فترة ممكنه مما يقلل من معدل الحوادث


----------



## م هاني شبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)

[URL=http://www.tobikat.com]




[/URL]


----------



## انكيدو 70 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرئع


----------



## انكيدو 70 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م هاني شبيب (19 أغسطس 2010)

]


----------



## احمد حسين صابر (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته
مشكور كتير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه
ولكن نريد معلومات اكثر عن صيانة اجهزة التكييف الاسبليت و الشباك صيانة الاعطال
وتكون اكثر شكر لنا
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا كثيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته


----------



## المهندس كامل الهيت (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## ياسر العزي (11 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عماد رشيد الجمل (14 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم علي الموضوع القيم
ونرجو منكم وضع مخططات توضيحية من اجل المساعدة في متابعة الموضوع 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (24 مايو 2011)

مشكورين يا شباب علي الموضوع والمشاركة . جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا- مع خالص تحيات


----------



## أبوصاصا (16 يونيو 2011)

اين الصور للاجهزة المشروحة


----------



## مهندس عموره (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## بشير مصطفى (14 يونيو 2013)

معلومات قيمة جدا يشكر عليها لكن لمادالاتظهر الصور و الرسومات


----------

